# Becoming a Hunter: my story and my request for help



## soloone (Sep 14, 2016)

Hey guys, I am Dave from California. First off let me say.. Thanks for letting me hunt your great state and hang out on your message board. I am very aware that this is a good ol boys club and this post will be met with many varying opinions. That’s okay I know there are also good people out there who won’t mind passing down some of the lessons they learned the hard way if I am willing to give something in return

Grew up in a non-hunting family. We just never knew about it. The past few years I have been obsessed with figuring out how to go about harvesting my own food. I have now gotten my brother in this with me.

-	Last year we attempted to hunt Sand Hill Crane in Arizona. Did not harvest anything but had a ton of fun and learned some things
-	We also got selected to hunt waterfowl. He did get a few but we had a ton of fun and learned some things.
-	This year I checked the wrong box for Antlerless elk and got an archery tag. That week I got notification of the Tag I borrowed my buddys bow took lessons and became obsessed for the past few weeks. I hunted last week up in South Slope Vernal. Saw a ton of Deer. Zero Elk but had a ton of fun and learned some things.
-	I have read books on deer and elk, watched all of the Meat Eater episodes, listen weekly to multiple hunting podcasts, chat up every guy I see in camo and have spent hours on YouTube learning skills such as “the gutless field quarter”. Purchased maps and spent hours on google earth.

Well my brother and I also both drew tags for Limited Entry Rifle Buck Deer North Slope, Summit. We are very excited at the opportunity and to also share the experience. Now though all of these lessons each time I learn how much I don’t know. I don’t have the cash to hire a guide. So I wanted to reach out to this community to see if there is anyone out there that would be willing to help. Now I am not asking for GPS coordinates to your honey holes. I am willing to put in the work (as much as I can being 800 miles away). We are planing to pack/hike back up away from the pressured areas.

What I would love help on are answers or hints to the following questions:

-	Are there trail heads we should stay away from, since there will be a ton of guys that have camp set up weeks before?
-	Is there an elevation that we shouldn’t bother going above?
-	Should we plan to hike in water since there is a possibility of creeks and ponds being dry at that time of year?
-	Any one got buddies who would be willing to let us tag along if we cook/ film and take pics or promise surf lessons in California to?

Bare minimum thanks for letting be part of this community.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i just moved back here from Huntington Beach, CA and am so glad to be able to get into the mountains again. You are headed for a BIG area and without being able to scout it it may be a tough hunt for you guys but you will have fun up there, it is BEAUTIFUL anyway you look at it 

also you will not be used to the elevation , start running now hahaha


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great first post. Welcome to the forum! I wish I had knowledge of the area you're hunting. Best of luck! 

I really hope someone helps you out. Perhaps if you do a search for the north slope to find some people that hunt it and try sending them a PM. I know a number of guys are up that way for deer and elk and could probably help you out. I just don't remember who they are.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I enjoyed reading about your background/journey and look forward to seeing how the season ends up for you. I don't really know that unit, otherwise I would try to offer you some help. Good luck!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I only know the south slope but do see some very nice bucks on occasion.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Stay away from all trail heads. Just take your GPS (your phone won't work so take a real GPS), and head out into a not too crowded area.

Stay well below tree line. Deer and elk both love quakies, quaky/pine, and pine cover. Don't overlook oak especially if there is water in the area.

Pack in a little water plus take your filters, there will be water someplace...if not, won't be any game anyway.

Be careful, and be quite all the time!


----------



## soloone (Sep 14, 2016)

cdbright said:


> also you will not be used to the elevation , start running now hahaha


I spend quite a bit of time backpacking and training with weight in my pack around here. still that 11K hurt. Good advise and i will keep on it. Thanks.


----------



## soloone (Sep 14, 2016)

BPturkeys said:


> Stay away from all trail heads. Just take your GPS (your phone won't work so take a real GPS), and head out into a not too crowded area.
> 
> Stay well below tree line. Deer and elk both love quakies, quaky/pine, and pine cover. Don't overlook oak especially if there is water in the area.
> 
> ...


Yes I have a hand held plus OnXMaps. will be scouting multiple locations. We plan to pack in somewhere around 5 miles from the truck. Set up remote camp, to create some distance from the lifted trucks, side by sides and Toy Haulers :mrgreen:

Good call on the quakies. Thank you sir!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I agree great first post. I know a bit about the north slope and will PM you some info soon.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

That was a good first post - I only wish I knew something more about the area than simply where it is. Never hunted that way though. Bring light tackle fishing gear - the Uintahs are chuck full of brookies and cutts. If nothing else, it's a respite if the deer hunting is tough.

I agree that searching past threads and sending PMs is probably your best bet for info.

Last bit of advice is take it easy when acclimating to the elevation. If you're coming from sea level, give yourself a couple days to ease into things. 1st night below 6K feet - second at 8K or so, after that higher. Drink lots of fluids too. No sense getting sick with an LE tag in your pocket


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I never realized the North Slope was a LE unit for deer.

When we elk hunted there near Hoop Lake we saw some doe and bucks right off the North Slope Rd., I guess I figured they were a dime a dozen or something.

Unfortunately, all my time up that way is spent fishing so I can't be of any real help. Good luck in your efforts though, I have a feeling you'll get a deer down.

Come back and share the stories and pics if possible!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This is the new hunt that is Oct 8-20, right? I don't know the north slope well enough to help you with specifics of the hunt itself, but familiar enough with the Uintas to say you might want to rethink the 5 miles in at that time of year. Especially not knowing the area well. You might be surprised how short of a distance you need to go to get away from the lifted trucks and ATVs. 

You seem like an experienced backpacker, which is good. But the weather up there is unpredictable, and can be dangerous if you're not prepared. You might see a foot of snow (or more), or it could be 75 degrees. Just be prepared, and be careful. 

There will be plenty of water. There is water all over that range. All over it. Bring your filter, or whatever you use, and you'll be fine. The altitude warning is an important one. 

What kind of buck are you hoping for? Plenty of deer up there, just have to decide how picky you want to be.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum.

I recommend walking the Mirror Lake Highway mile 28 thru 55 (North Slope, Summit) and picking up litter. I do it frequently and see a lot of bucks.

.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I have never hunted or spent much time up there, but, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## soloone (Sep 14, 2016)

MWScott72 said:


> Bring light tackle fishing gear - the Uintahs are chuck full of brookies and cutts.


So funny you said that. My other passion is catching fish on Flys (another hobby that requires a 5 hour drive in California). I was surprised last weekend the size of the Brookies bubbling up in the Ashley. All I could think was "man I should have brought a pole...no shut up your hunting!". I will include a lil pack rod for sure!


----------



## soloone (Sep 14, 2016)

wyogoob said:


> Welcome to the Forum.
> 
> I recommend walking the Mirror Lake Highway mile 28 thru 55 (North Slope, Summit) and picking up litter. I do it frequently and see a lot of bucks.
> 
> .


Funny you said that. Last weekend I was saddened by the amount of trash i saw road side in the national forest. I guess I expected more from the good folk of Utah, i assumed trowing trash on public land was a California thing. No fear I took out a 30 gallon bag full of water bottles and road side empty beer cans. Just trying to leave it better than I found it. 8)


----------



## soloone (Sep 14, 2016)

KineKilla said:


> .
> 
> Come back and share the stories and pics if possible!


Don't you worry. The least I can give back its pictures of the adventure to share with you all. :mrgreen:


----------



## soloone (Sep 14, 2016)

Vanilla said:


> This is the new hunt that is Oct 8-20, right? I don't know the north slope well enough to help you with specifics of the hunt itself, but familiar enough with the Uintas to say you might want to rethink the 5 miles in at that time of year. Especially not knowing the area well. You might be surprised how short of a distance you need to go to get away from the lifted trucks and ATVs.
> 
> You seem like an experienced backpacker, which is good. But the weather up there is unpredictable, and can be dangerous if you're not prepared. You might see a foot of snow (or more), or it could be 75 degrees. Just be prepared, and be careful.
> 
> ...


Correct 8-20. Good to know on the weather variability. Not looking for Antler inches just looking for a learning experience and some meat to share with family and friends.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah, sadly that area gets trashed pretty hard because it is so close to the metro areas and quick to get away to on hot summer days. As mentioned I would certainly pack a rod, you literally can't go more than a few miles in that area without hitting a brookie spot.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

If you're just after a deer, you should be just fine. Wyogoob is correct that if you were to walk the highway (especially in the evenings) you should see plenty of deer. Not saying you should, but they are there. The weather comment is very valid, so be prepared for anything. That area is high, so you never know from one day to the next what will get thrown at you.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

soloone said:


> Funny you said that. Last weekend I was saddened by the amount of trash i saw road side in the national forest.* I guess I expected more from the good folk of Utah*, i assumed trowing trash on public land was a California thing. No fear I took out a 30 gallon bag full of water bottles and road side empty beer cans. Just trying to leave it better than I found it. 8)


Don't expect too much or you will only be disappointed . The term "Utard" gets thrown around quite a bit on this forum for a reason. Like many others who have posted I have no experience or even secondhand knowledge of this unit. If I did, I would be happy to help you out, but it sounds like you are doing your due diligence and have a good chance of success for the amount of work and preparation you seem to put into your hunts. No matter the outcome of your hunt we would all love a return report!

Edit: Top of the page!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

It snowed up there yesterday and today, just a light inch or two up higher but enough to say be prepared for anything.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

I have been in three feet plus snow on the North Slope in early Oct. Be prepared for it.
As far as being able to help you this year it is to late.Before you put in for elk next year give me a pm and I'll give you all the help you need.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i left a trail cam on the North slope last sat were i plan to elk hunt , it is pointed at a mud hole that has plenty of tracks in it, mostly deer but a few elk as well , i hope to get it this Saterday and will let you know what i find.


----------



## soloone (Sep 14, 2016)

RoosterKiller said:


> I have been in three feet plus snow on the North Slope in early Oct. Be prepared for it.
> As far as being able to help you this year it is to late.Before you put in for elk next year give me a pm and I'll give you all the help you need.


Thanks Mr. RoosterKiller I will take you up on that!


----------



## soloone (Sep 14, 2016)

30-06-hunter said:


> It snowed up there yesterday and today, just a light inch or two up higher but enough to say be prepared for anything.


:shock: I will be checking the temp rating on my sleeping bag when I get home.

Which brings me to some Questions: How will they act in the snow?

Will they bed down when its snowing?
Should i give up on glassing a water source under certain temps?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The hour or two before the storm stops and the tail end of the storm through the first couple hours after are some of my favorite hunting conditions. Elk and deer both will move to bedding areas during major storms, and will get up and move to food/water when it ends usually. Best case scenario for you would be a moderate/heavy snow storm at the beginning of your trip. Plus, tracking in fresh snow? Nothing better.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

An early season storm where there is only an inch or two on the ground is in your favor, they will settle down for a bit as mentioned above and then go looking for food/water, cooler weather requires more calories to maintain stasis within the body and they need nourishment. Moist grasses/greenery and water will be where they go, just be ready to look for tracks before the snow melts. I missed an opportunity at a nice bull last year during a brief snow/hail storm and lost his trail before the snow melted, so fingers crossed this weather keeps up for the hunt this year!


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

That time frame is opening week of the elk hunt, so there will be a few dudes up there. WEATHER. It is now below freezing up there pretty much every night. By then it will be for sure. Last year opening day it rained, the entire **** day. But the temps weren't too bad, thus the rain and not snow. Like a few others said, a couple feet of snow isn't suprising, nor are single digit temps. Pretty sure the LE was because the deer are starting to migrate out, and by the regular opener, are mostly gone so they set up the elk/deer combo? We spend a lot of the summer on the N. slope, you never see a lot of deer, but the biggest buck I've ever seen was there, and during the elk hunt. Elevation your talking roughly 7000ft up to the clouds. 
Its not an old boys club here, or in the state. Heres a couple of pointers:
2x2 trucks on the mtn are a no. If you slide off or get stuck, you ruin others hunts.
Don't try to hard. You don't have to wander over and chat up everyone on the mtn. A lot of folks hate that.
Think about how much fun you have watching the death grip us Utards have on the wheel in the minivan on our way to Disneyland. We feel the same about you fellas on the mtn. The north slope, on a good year can be tough, on a bad year you can quickly go from fun weekend to survival and escape. The weather up there can, and will get natsty. You need to be prepared, and have an idea as to how to "escape". We have an escape route to low elevation. And last and more important, in my camp we drink KEYSTONE, stop by with a beer, and we are best friends!! Glad to have you join our ranks. I tell my boys they should worship me because all the trying to learn your doing, i know from both my dad, and years spent wandering and watching. To be honest, a lot of times the best part is the wandering. Utah has some of the best waterfowl hunting in the country, and most of it is on public ground, you should check that out as well.


----------



## soloone (Sep 14, 2016)

hossblur said:


> That time frame is opening week of the elk hunt, so there will be a few dudes up there. WEATHER. It is now below freezing up there pretty much every night. By then it will be for sure. Last year opening day it rained, the entire **** day. But the temps weren't too bad, thus the rain and not snow. Like a few others said, a couple feet of snow isn't suprising, nor are single digit temps. Pretty sure the LE was because the deer are starting to migrate out, and by the regular opener, are mostly gone so they set up the elk/deer combo? We spend a lot of the summer on the N. slope, you never see a lot of deer, but the biggest buck I've ever seen was there, and during the elk hunt. Elevation your talking roughly 7000ft up to the clouds.
> Its not an old boys club here, or in the state. Heres a couple of pointers:
> 2x2 trucks on the mtn are a no. If you slide off or get stuck, you ruin others hunts.
> Don't try to hard. You don't have to wander over and chat up everyone on the mtn. A lot of folks hate that.
> Think about how much fun you have watching the death grip us Utards have on the wheel in the minivan on our way to Disneyland. We feel the same about you fellas on the mtn. The north slope, on a good year can be tough, on a bad year you can quickly go from fun weekend to survival and escape. The weather up there can, and will get natsty. You need to be prepared, and have an idea as to how to "escape". We have an escape route to low elevation. And last and more important, in my camp we drink KEYSTONE, stop by with a beer, and we are best friends!! Glad to have you join our ranks. I tell my boys they should worship me because all the trying to learn your doing, i know from both my dad, and years spent wandering and watching. To be honest, a lot of times the best part is the wandering. Utah has some of the best waterfowl hunting in the country, and most of it is on public ground, you should check that out as well.


Best advise so far.

(check) Coming with 4WD and recovery gear and knowledge how to use it.
(check) Need to develop escape plan and pack warm.
(check) Pack extra Keystones for the boys.
(check) Talk less and listen more.


----------



## Ut.juice (Aug 25, 2016)

Dave the elk in the Unitas tend to hang out in pretty gnarly stuff. My party has had success in the rifle hunt around lightning ridge but it is a tough hunt. As far as deer go pick a place. Without scouting out particular animals you will be looking for a mid size buck. I wouldn't pass on anything with around a 20 in spread. Their are that size deer all over that unit.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

it is nearly IMPOSSIBLE to get any work done with these awesome stories and plans floating around .


----------



## soloone (Sep 14, 2016)

cdbright said:


> it is nearly IMPOSSIBLE to get any work done with these awesome stories and plans floating around .


Phrase under your user name checks out.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

How far do you want to hike? Right now I would be looking at tree line. One or two more snow storms and some snow(more than 2"), and I would drop at least 1K. If it just gets cold, but no snow, you will want to stay high, near tree line. 

As you head up any of those drainages, your best luck will be between where things open up, which is well into the wilderness, and up to tree line. This can be quite variable, but unlike with elk, the deer are not going to go as far until they are ready to leave for good. 

If you start seeing less sign at higher elevations, just drop down some. It has been dry this year compared to the last several years. This can have the effect of holding animals higher or lower depending on feed and water. You don't need to focus too much on water on the North slope, as it has plenty, and with the lower temps it is not as important as it is in hotter and drier areas.


----------



## soloone (Sep 14, 2016)

Lonetree said:


> How far do you want to hike? Right now I would be looking at tree line. One or two more snow storms and some snow(more than 2"), and I would drop at least 1K. If it just gets cold, but no snow, you will want to stay high, near tree line.
> 
> As you head up any of those drainages, your best luck will be between where things open up, which is well into the wilderness, and up to tree line. This can be quite variable, but unlike with elk, the deer are not going to go as far until they are ready to leave for good.
> 
> If you start seeing less sign at higher elevations, just drop down some. It has been dry this year compared to the last several years. This can have the effect of holding animals higher or lower depending on feed and water. You don't need to focus too much on water on the North slope, as it has plenty, and with the lower temps it is not as important as it is in hotter and drier areas.


Not very worried about the distance.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Take it for what it's worth but here's what I would do in your situation. Maybe I missed it but you didn't say how long you were going to be out there. If you've got the time I'd spend the first few days just getting to know the country and glassing, glassing, and glassing. If you've been studying up then you'll be able to identify areas that are likely to hold deer and not getting a lot of pressure just by being on the mountain. Find vantage points where you can glass a lot of country. Good optics are important to this process as they will be better on your eyes and head over time. If you have less time then pick a few areas to focus on. Read what you are seeing. Try different areas and don't get discouraged if you don't find many deer at first, you'll find them if you do this.

This time of year the deer will be out feeding during during day light hours quite a bit around dawn and dusk for the final push to fatten up for winter, especially if it's colder they will be out even more. Don't be afraid to be out all day just walking and glassing every drainage. No need to cover a ton of ground in a hurry. Spend the time to glass and if you see an area that looks good don't be afraid to sit and just watch it for a while. You can glass from the roads at times too as the terrain permits. I can't emphasize enough how often you'll find deer just by sitting down, being quiet for a while and just glassing. Hunting muley bucks is a game of patience and waiting them out often times.

Be prepared of course for the conditions. Layer clothing, the right clothing, food, water, fire starting stuff, etc. Hopefully you've done your homework here. 

I'm convinced that a hunter can show up to any area that he/she doesn't know that holds mule deer and by reading the terrain and hunting pressure have a decent chance at harvesting a buck.


----------



## soloone (Sep 14, 2016)

bullsnot said:


> Take it for what it's worth but here's what I would do in your situation. Maybe I missed it but you didn't say how long you were going to be out there. If you've got the time I'd spend the first few days just getting to know the country and glassing, glassing, and glassing. If you've been studying up then you'll be able to identify areas that are likely to hold deer and not getting a lot of pressure just by being on the mountain. Find vantage points where you can glass a lot of country. Good optics are important to this process as they will be better on your eyes and head over time. If you have less time then pick a few areas to focus on. Read what you are seeing. Try different areas and don't get discouraged if you don't find many deer at first, you'll find them if you do this.
> 
> This time of year the deer will be out feeding during during day light hours quite a bit around dawn and dusk for the final push to fatten up for winter, especially if it's colder they will be out even more. Don't be afraid to be out all day just walking and glassing every drainage. No need to cover a ton of ground in a hurry. Spend the time to glass and if you see an area that looks good don't be afraid to sit and just watch it for a while. You can glass from the roads at times too as the terrain permits. I can't emphasize enough how often you'll find deer just by sitting down, being quiet for a while and just glassing. Hunting muley bucks is a game of patience and waiting them out often times.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this buddy. I got overwhelmed this weekend reviewing maps and this is what I needed to settle the nervs. I did invest in a good pair or Vortex binos. We are getting so pumped!! Your advise will be remembered.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

soloone said:


> Hey guys, I am Dave from California. First off let me say.. Thanks for letting me hunt your great state and hang out on your message board. I am very aware that this is a good ol boys club and this post will be met with many varying opinions. That's okay I know there are also good people out there who won't mind passing down some of the lessons they learned the hard way if I am willing to give something in return
> 
> Grew up in a non-hunting family. We just never knew about it. The past few years I have been obsessed with figuring out how to go about harvesting my own food. I have now gotten my brother in this with me.
> 
> ...


If you currently live in Calif then I am surprised you are coming to Utah to hunt.

Oregon has more deer than Calif and Utah combined. The best place to hunt in Oregon is just west of Crater Lake on public USFS land.

Utah is 2 to 3 times as far away as Oregon.

Here in Utah many hunters go to Wyoming for a good hunt. The drought in Utah resulting in 1 deer per 10 hunters here has made Utah only slightly better than Nevada or Arizona for deer hunting.

The best place to hunt deer in Calif is Fort Hunter Liggett near King City CA.

Maybe you should re-think this.

It's not too late to get an Oregon regular tag.

I have hunted California, Oregon, Utah, and Wash State.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Karl said:


> soloone said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I am Dave from California. First off let me say.. Thanks for letting me hunt your great state and hang out on your message board. I am very aware that this is a good ol boys club and this post will be met with many varying opinions. That's okay I know there are also good people out there who won't mind passing down some of the lessons they learned the hard way if I am willing to give something in return
> ...


Yes!! Utah sucks for deer hunting especially this year... STAY AWAY.  Karl, Solone drew a LE tag so he isn't going anywhere. That and we have been giving some advice on here to help out. Looking forward to see how he does. It's a challenging hunt but one that will be full of adventure no doubt.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

soloone said:


> Thanks for this buddy. I got overwhelmed this weekend reviewing maps and this is what I needed to settle the nervs. I did invest in a good pair or Vortex binos. We are getting so pumped!! Your advise will be remembered.


i am heading up late Friday night and hope to find my bull in the first couple days(if he is still there), if that happens i will get to the first internet accessible place i can and send you a message with the location i was hunting so you can go after the bucks i saw , it sounds like you may not be too far away from me already so this may all work out great, then we can drink beer and talk about how awesome we are !!!!!

Good luck fellas


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

3arabians said:


> Yes!! Utah sucks for deer hunting especially this year... STAY AWAY.  Karl, Solone drew a LE tag so he isn't going anywhere. That and we have been giving some advice on here to help out. Looking forward to see how he does. It's a challenging hunt but one that will be full of adventure no doubt.


Well Utah is certainly better than California, Nevada, or Arizona to hunt.

But there are closer places to California than Utah.

Utah is just beginning to recover from the drought that depleted the game animals in the first place. That's one problem with hunting Utah right now.

Utah is also much more beautiful than most other places. Idaho and Wyoming score well on that issue also. But still it is a very long drive from California, especially with Oregon so close to them.

I'm not saying California hunters should not hunt here.

Ultimately California's 20 year old ban on lion hunting which has almost completely depleted their deer populations is going to drive California hunters out of state everywhere.

But Oregon has great hunting as well and it's closer to them.


----------



## soloone (Sep 14, 2016)

Karl said:


> If you currently live in Calif then I am surprised you are coming to Utah to hunt.
> 
> Maybe you should re-think this.


I have spent a good portion of my life doing things that don't make sense. I am in love with Utah and I feel like we have more anticipation leading up to packing the truck Thursday than we ever did Christmas eve. We are committed!

I appreciate the advise and I will take it into consideration next year. Thank you sir!!


----------



## soloone (Sep 14, 2016)

cdbright said:


> Good luck fellas


You are the man! What a great little community on this board. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

soloone said:


> ...I am in love with Utah and I feel like we have more anticipation leading up to packing the truck Thursday than we ever did Christmas eve. We are committed!
> 
> I appreciate the advise and I will take it into consideration next year. Thank you sir!!


Utah is certainly among the most beautiful places on Earth.

It reminds me of Switzerland in the north part of the state, and Spain or the Sahara in the southern part. Amazing to have two such extremes so close to each other within a day's car ride.

And Utah will appreciate your business. Everything here costs about half what it does in California. You will probably figure that out right away with the gasoline prices.

Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

soloone said:


> Thanks for this buddy. I got overwhelmed this weekend reviewing maps and this is what I needed to settle the nervs. I did invest in a good pair or Vortex binos. We are getting so pumped!! Your advise will be remembered.


Glad to hear it! Try to borrow, or purchase , a good spotting scope too. This is a good excuse to get one and if you hunt for very long you'll never regret it.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Check out Gledeasy's post titled "500 Bucks in 4 days". Look at those bucks laying in the sage brush through magnification. THAT is what you are looking for while glassing. You can breeze right past them if you aren't looking carefully. A big game of Where's Waldo.


----------

